# Paphinia Majestic



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

(herrarae x cristata)

I really didn't know how to approach photographing this one, but I really love the flower. Now that I have a warm humid environment for it, it actually bloomed!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 27, 2009)

That's cool! Love the crisp photography. :clap:


----------



## nikv (Jan 27, 2009)

That's wickedly cool!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't need any more orchids of different genera to what I have but this just has to go on the want list.


----------



## Bobc (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice plant.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome picture!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Jan 27, 2009)

Great angle! You caught it just right! Beautiful! :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome !


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2009)

I like these beautiful flowers a lot , but can't grow them!!! Jean


----------



## Elena (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome Dot!!!

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 28, 2009)

:clap: Fanastic flower & photo! :clap: This one has been tempting me too!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2009)

Fragrant like the parents?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Fragrant like the parents?


Your question made me run down and check -- I didn't know Paphinias were fragrant.

No, sorry, no fragrance that I could detect.


----------



## nikv (Jan 28, 2009)

Dot,

I've heard that Paphinia's have a reputation for being difficult to grow. But you're photo of a well-grown plant seems to disagree with that reputation. What culture do you give it? 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow! That is funky!  ...I try not to click on the Other Orchids link...b/c I end up wanting others then that I don't have the space/conditions/money for! LOL


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

nikv said:


> Dot,
> 
> I've heard that Paphinia's have a reputation for being difficult to grow. But you're photo of a well-grown plant seems to disagree with that reputation. What culture do you give it?
> 
> ...


Nik, I'm growing it in my basement greenhouse in the Winter. The temperature range is about 66º to 73ºF and the humidity is between 60 - 70%. It's under 2 4' full spectrum t12 fluorescent lights. In the Summer, it goes outside on my front porch that faces North. It's pretty humid here in Michigan in the Summer, and although the nights often get into the 50's, I think the key is warm days and humidity. I must say I wasn't able to grow or flower Paphinias before building the basement greenhouse.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2009)

I have two small paphinia I think cristatas that we had at an orchid club compotting clinic, and they seem to like being in moist but airy pots that are watered often, and think the good humidity helps. Have to love these large, colorful flowers on such small plants! nice pictures and flowers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

Good point, Charles. Mine is growing in Diatomite, and I give it a little water almost daily.


----------



## nikv (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, Dot! I think I'll appreciate these gorgeous orchids vicariously though the photographs of others. I don't want to be buying orchids only to watch them die due to my neglect. There is no way I could provide humidity levels that high.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2009)

nikv said:


> Thanks for the reply, Dot! I think I'll appreciate these gorgeous orchids vicariously though the photographs of others. I don't want to be buying orchids only to watch them die due to my neglect. There is no way I could provide humidity levels that high.



my humidity isn't that high (under lights in apartment), and they do okay. another grower in our club had a plant from my compot and his plant died, and he grows in a basement greenhouse with ultrasonic foggers. he may have tried to grow it too wet, when I think it is a wet/airy grower. it all boils down to which set of conditions best matches allowing some moisture for a while and then drying a bit, then moist again. just a balancing act, and with flowers like that it's worth a try!


----------



## swamprad (Jan 29, 2009)

Dot, your photos are excellent, much better than my recent attempt! I got mine from Ernie, in bud. It subsequently sent out 3 more spikes, for a total of 4 spikes from one pseudobulb! Makes me feel guilty, almost, and I am worrying that all this blooming is going to set the plant back (spike number 4 is currently in bud). Is this normal behavior for this hybrid? I grow under T12 fluorescents, humidity ranges from 45% to 70%, temps from 60 to 80.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

It's interesting; someone posted once about not reading a post because they only open ones w/ photos.  I usually click on 'unread posts' when I get on the forum to see what's new. Is that unusual? 


Miss Paphiopedilum said:


> ..I try not to click on the Other Orchids link...b/c I end up wanting others then that I don't have the space/conditions/money for! LOL


----------



## Elena (Jan 29, 2009)

I use the New Posts link at the top of the page to quickly see what's happening at a glance.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2009)

sounds like some just like the instant gratification/entertainment of looking at pictures, and maybe aren't looking for much else. shame that they miss out on learning a lot about things by not reading...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2009)

swamprad said:


> Dot, your photos are excellent, much better than my recent attempt! I got mine from Ernie, in bud. It subsequently sent out 3 more spikes, for a total of 4 spikes from one pseudobulb! Makes me feel guilty, almost, and I am worrying that all this blooming is going to set the plant back (spike number 4 is currently in bud). Is this normal behavior for this hybrid? I grow under T12 fluorescents, humidity ranges from 45% to 70%, temps from 60 to 80.


I think you must have an excellent plant. Mine sent out two spike, but one dried up before it formed buds. Your conditions sound similar to mine.



Elena said:


> I use the New Posts link at the top of the page to quickly see what's happening at a glance.


That's what I do, also.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 29, 2009)

You captured them beautifully!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 30, 2009)

Very extraordinary!!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 30, 2009)

That is just stupendous. What color! It pops right out of the screen!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

Now I wand a Paphinia too...


----------

